# Nice Comments



## Dizzydi (Mar 14, 2011)

One of the girls from work came over to me this morning and asked were I had vanished to. she said 

' God you look skinny and your bums gone' 

I said to her Since Jan I have lost 9lb - Which I put on with fertility drugs and stuffing my face before and during Christmas.

Still aiming to lose another 5 to 7 lb 

I like comments like this make you feel good !!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 14, 2011)

Well done you deserve the praise


----------



## FM001 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sounds like a nice work colleague to have.


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 14, 2011)

But what does it say about her opinion of you from before? 

I jest, of course, it's nice when people notice these things and comment. 

Andy


----------



## MargB (Mar 14, 2011)

Always feel good when someone comes up to me and says something similar.

However, 12 months on I am beginning to wonder why people I see all the time are only just asking "have you lost weight?"  Not sure if that is good or bad.


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 14, 2011)

Aw - you are cheeky Andy  

To help keep me on the straight and narrow I keep looking at a picture of myself 3 years ago and I would have classed myself as ok weight then, but looking at it now it screams Over Weight !!

Marg I think it is possibly down to wearing clothes the right size. I sometime wear baggy pants and tops and you can't tell how big or small people are. If you wear fitted clothes you can tell more. 

For example today I've got a pair of properly fitting jeans and a fitted top so you can see better. 

My jeans do however and I think this is funny - show that my butt has gone flat, but also has gone south lol


----------



## Steff (Mar 14, 2011)

Di you deserve the praise sweet you work so hard to achieve eveything you set your mind too xxx


----------



## macast (Mar 14, 2011)

that is lovely Di.... so nice when people notice


----------

